# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Why is my upper pecs make a wavy/ripple effect

## ns9797

Ok so for about the last 2 weeks or so my upper pecs are making a wavy ripple effect on its own. What can trigger my pecs to ripple more is when pulling my arm and shoulders back as if I was doing seated cables? But it happens when Im not lifting also and it does tighten up more and more. I tried to research what this might be and came across 2 people who pecs can make a massive ripple effect and one of them was on the show dr.oz and said this was something he was born with. But for me this is something new to me. But cant make as much of a ripple effect does anyone have any thoughts or advice? Thanks

----------

